# Venison?



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

*Big envy here*

I would say anything but weight bearing bones. Organs a must!! The stomach is good too lots of good stuff there  Don't throw those out as these balance the RMB diet :act-up: 

Happy dogs!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, no weight bearing bones, but everything else is good. Just balance out the meat:bonergan ratio (80/10/10). You can balance this in one meal or just throughout the week if you give RMBs every now and then. Some good organ meats are kidney, liver, spleen, pancreas, thymus, tripe (unwashed stomach parts). The heart is considered muscle meat, and I believe so is the lung. I've also read that 5% of the organ meat you feed should be liver, and the other 5% being other organ meats. The trachea and tail bits will be fun for your dog too. I wonder how dogs would feel about eyeballs? Is this nutritious? I guess this will also be a muscle. The hoofs would be nice to chew on, although I did read someone point out that it would be "dirty and full of bacteria" - but if this is a wild deer and the hoof is cleaned, I don't see why you can't give this to your dog. Of course deer antler, wether full of blood or dried is great for chewing.


----------

